# "Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_status()" on FreeBCD when Activate WP eCommerce



## OleM2k (Feb 22, 2016)

"Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_status()" on FreeBCD 10.1 (as well as FreeBSD 8.4, 9.3, 10.2) when Activate WP eCommerce

When activate the plugin WP eCommerce on FreeBCD appears:


```
Plugin could not be activated because it triggered a fatal error.
Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_status() in /usr/local/www/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/wp-e-commerce/wpsc-core/wpsc-constants.php on line 18
```
How to fix it on FreeBSD?
-----------------------------------------------
It does not appear on Ubuntu.

Both Ubuntu and FreeBCD  in VirtualBox: WP eCommerce Version 3.11.2 in WordPress version 4.4.2.

FreeBSD: 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014 root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386 (here FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-i386.vmdk.xz )

Nginx version: nginx/1.8.1
built with OpenSSL 1.0.1l-freebsd 15 Jan 2015 (running with OpenSSL 1.0.1j-freebsd 15 Oct 2014)

MySQL version() 5.6.27

PHP Version 5.6.18
Build Date Feb 11 2016 01:16:57. Server API FPM/FastCGI. PHP API 20131106 PHP. Extension 20131226. Zend Extension 220131226. Zend Extension Build API220131226,NTS. PHP Extension Build API20131226,NTS.

Ubuntu: Linux 3.13.0-48-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 12 11:16:18 UTC 2015 i686
Build Date Oct 28 2015 01:34:09 (here ubuntu-14.04.2-server-i386.iso)

Nginx version: nginx/1.4.6 (Ubuntu)

MySQL version() 5.5.47-0ubuntu0.14.04.1

PHP Version 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.14. Server API FPM/FastCGI. PHP API 20121113. PHP Extension 20121212. Zend Extension 220121212. Zend Extension Build API220121212,NTS. PHP Extension Build API20121212,NTS.


----------



## julp (Feb 22, 2016)

Is www/php56-session installed?

What's the output of `pkg info -x php`?


----------



## OleM2k (Feb 22, 2016)

Now:

```
#  pkg info -x php
php56-5.6.18
php56-curl-5.6.18
php56-gd-5.6.18
php56-hash-5.6.18
php56-mysql-5.6.18
php56-tokenizer-5.6.18
php56-xml-5.6.18
php56-zip-5.6.18
php56-zlib-5.6.18
```
Then all systems (8.4, 9.3, 10.1, 10.2) have either php56 or php55 on prescription:  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-with-nginx-on-a-freebsd-10-1-server


----------



## julp (Feb 22, 2016)

So, install www/php56-session (`pkg install php56-session`).

Their command is not really sufficient (do the same for any other missing extension which wordpress would require).

It may be a better idea to use www/wordpress (dependencies were handled for you and you would be sure than wordpress is quite up to date).


----------



## OleM2k (Feb 22, 2016)

I picked up a new VM FreeBSD 10.2, did everything as https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...wordpress-with-nginx-on-a-freebsd-10-1-server, but wordpress and php56-session like this 
	
	



```
pkg install php56-session wordpress
```
The same thing happened.
Sadly. Linux for me like a bull in a china shop.
Girl FreeBSD is so graceful. but ... Sadly again 

```
pkg info -x php
php56-5.6.18
php56-curl-5.6.18
php56-ftp-5.6.18
php56-gd-5.6.18
php56-hash-5.6.18
php56-mysql-5.6.18
php56-mysqli-5.6.18
php56-session-5.6.18
php56-tokenizer-5.6.18
php56-xml-5.6.18
php56-zip-5.6.18
php56-zlib-5.6.18
```


----------



## julp (Feb 22, 2016)

Have you restarted php-fpm? (`service php-fpm restart`)

The error is still:


> Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_status()


?

It seems weird to me that www/php56-session is not part of the dependencies of www/wordpress.


----------



## OleM2k (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you!
Everything happened by a graceful girl FreeBSD! 
`pkg install php56-session
service php-fpm restart`


----------

